# Does your dog have a stash spot?



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

I frequently find treats, bones, kongs, cuz, or tug ropes stashed underneath any article of clothing I leave on the floor or on a couch or chair. This also extends to bathmats, small carpets, coats, inside clothes hampers and inside my shoes. Also stuff winds up in my backpacks, camel backs or (possibly the most annoying) inside the hood of my hoodies and/or rain gear. 

oddly enough he's never buried anything in the yard, well I should say I've never seen evidence of it. 


does your dog have stash spot? what do they like to hide? any ideas why some dogs hide stuff and some don't?


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

No, Shane just like to leave everything lying around so I can trip over it







!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

We have Kodiak's crate upstairs in our bedroom. He will stash very important things like his bully stick and bones in there.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That's funny - I would not be happy if I found a nasty tennis ball in my hoodie! 

We had a toy basket when Morgan was younger - before my kids were crawling around. I used to say it's sad that we have so many toys I have to round them up and put them in a basket. Luther must have been the one who threw them all over the house, since he's passed on, Morgan has been pretty good about keeping her toys behind her bed in the back parlor.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

My Lakota like to stash his bones, toys under my pillow or in the couch..
Natalie likes to just take everything she can find out to their fenced in area and leave it there..This also means my socks, shoes ect..
I have a doggie door, she walks on the top step drops the stuff and comes back in. Looks at me like, What Mom I didn't do it..


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

It's amazing the things I've found in Shadow's crate or under my bed. He hides stolen socks, and his favorite toys in his crate, but when he climbs up and snags a paperback to chew, it goes under the bed. I don't know what he's going to do when he can't get under the bed anymore. Luckily, I have a futon, so can lift up the front when he gets stuck.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Just one stash spot? Lets see, when Sheba got into the batch of brownies, what she didn't eat she saved for later under the sofa cushions and pillows. Thank God for microfiber. 

Up until this year the first place I would look for a stashed bully stick would be under my pillow, but as she can't jump up on my bed anymore, she hides them on the floor by the far side of my bed. I'm not sure who she is hiding them from, the cats aren't interested in her treasures.


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LiljahNo, Shane just like to leave everything lying around so I can trip over it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what Diesel does, Willow thinks all toys should be taken out to the garden.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Cherry likes to roll all her balls under a big pine chest we have. I'm always trying to hook them out


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

A stash spot?







Chevy just leaves everything everywhere. I wish he had a stash spot! lol I bought a nice basket at Ikea to store all the toys and he must not like them in there because he takes them out and scatters them throughout the house.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LiljahNo, Shane just like to leave everything lying around so I can trip over it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope Brady does the same unless I am lying on couch then I get the dog slimmed toy in my lap


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LiljahNo, Shane just like to leave everything lying around so I can trip over it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, but Neely, our cat has multiple stash spots. She'll even attempt to hide Sean's toys!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

When we give each of our three dogs a rawhide, Heidi stashes her under the cushion on the couch. She hopes no one sees her do it. Then she proceeds to take the other dog's rawhides, planning to go back and get hers when she is finished with theirs. It is pretty clever, because for a while we just thought the other two were eating theirs really fast. We finally caught onto her when she would come up with one hours later.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Apollo occasionally hides his tennisballs under the treadmill, and then when he wants it, I have to help him get it out.


----------

